# rock shooting 64 chains ?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

never used chains for rocks up to 1 inch would 2x2x2be ok or should i go with3x3x3 straight 64s


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

crapshot said:


> never used chains for rocks up to 1 inch would 2x2x2be ok or should i go with3x3x3 straight 64s


I will go with a 333 chain, that will handle your ammo.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I use braids of 2222. It launches them pretty good


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have only tried single file bands and 333 chains. 333 chains shoot anything I've put in them (marbles, lead, steel ~.50 cal). I've tried a couple 3/4" pebbles, too. I've found my wrists hurt a bit the next day when I've been shooting my 333 chained natural, but I'm middle aged and have been making most of my living typing since the mid 90s.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> I have only tried single file bands and 333 chains. 333 chains shoot anything I've put in them (marbles, lead, steel ~.50 cal). I've tried a couple 3/4" pebbles, too. I've found my wrists hurt a bit the next day when I've been shooting my 333 chained natural, but I'm middle aged and have been making most of my living typing since the mid 90s.


Acupuncture, I would be a broken chef if it wasn't for acupuncture. I use to work for a large natural food grocery store and the company doc wanted to cut my hand open because I had trigger lock really bad in my right thumb, I said unless I was dying, no one is going to cut me except for me, lol, anyways acupuncture saved me from having to have my hand cut open 

Oh, I vote for 333


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

squirrel squasher said:


> I use braids of 2222. It launches them pretty good


I use 33222 for the most part. It launches a tad faster and lasts longer with my long pull and large pebbles(over 1").

Golf balls are fun!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

PCS: my wife had the hand surgery a couple years ago. It helped a little at first, but she regrets it. If I take care of my hands, they don't bother me for most stuff, except for certain bands and tying pouches. There's an accupuncturist nearby, but I'm a big wuss when it comes to needles. Then again, I never figured on chiropractic until I got trouble with sciatica.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

33222? How long is your draw?


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

well.... I shoot a recurve bow a lot. I draw the thing to 32" for target(this thing draws #[email protected] 28) and past 36" for a overpowered flight or hunting shot.

I don't really know why I do, but my arrows seem to fly a lot faster. and more accurately than a shorter draw- I just feel like 28" is too short. I anchor past my ear.

the bowstring is almost level with the back of my head.

I do the same with a slingshot. I like to pull the thing until I feel it start to "stack". with my slingshot Ghost gave me... it is perfectly fine.

So my draw with those things is like 30-something inches, which isn't actually too much until you realize that with 332 that is almost 600% elongation....

Plus I prefer not to replace bandsets often.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Be careful to distinguish between braids and chains. For chains, the office bands are tied together end to end. For braids, each office band is doubled and looped through the previous doubled office band:

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-11-how-to-braid-office-bands/

In general, a tapered band will shoot faster and be easier to draw than a straight band. If you really are doing a chain, try 332, or even 322. You may find that does as good or better a job as 333, and be easier to pull. For a braid, try 2,2,2,1,1,1.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh... I thought it was a braid.(aka I mistook this discussion for a discussion of braiding)

sorry!

#64 office bands work very well.

They are also available in packs of about a thousand for low prices.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

4-4-3 and a supersure rockstar pouch should be a great setup for rocks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

MiracleWorker said:


> 4-4-3 and a supersure rockstar pouch should be a great setup for rocks.


Interesting ... that sort of chain is very similar to a braid with 2,2,2,2,1,1. With a braid, you are doubling the strands of rubber. So a chain that uses 4 is the same as a braid using 2,2. But a chain with 3 is between a braid of 2,2 and 1,1.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

And adding to what I said before and also what Charles said, for tapered bands they last a real long time. My last 443 chain got about 800 shots before breaking.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

tried some scrap green golds gym bands 1 x 2/12 inchesfor tabs attached to 2 +2 chains pretty good velocity with 3/8 steel


----------



## Djones02021985 (Apr 9, 2014)

I started with braids of 3,3,2,2,2 and they seemed to shoot pretty much anything at a high speed.lol I even prefer my office braids over 2050 tubing I've tried.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I like 443, 333, or 332.


----------

